# Leise Gaming Tastatur gesucht



## masasue (21. November 2017)

Hi,

ich suche seit längerem nach einer leisen Tastatur für Gaming und die Arbeit am PC.

Was ich wirklich brauche:
- leise Tasten (meine Frau sitzt im selben Zimmer und wäre genervt vom Klicken)
- nur ein einzelner USB Anschluss für die Tastatur (benutze einen Umschalter zwischen 2 PCs mit nur einem USB Eingang. Eine Corsair K70 hat z.B. 2)
- Gaming Tastatur mit Anti Ghost und min. 6 Key Rollover
- Gute Verarbeitung, verbringe ca. 11 Stunden pro Tag an der Tastatur (8 Stunden Arbeit, 3 Stunden zocken)

Was ich gerne hätte:
- zusätzlicher USB Anschluss für Maus etc.
- stabil angebrachte Handballenauflage

Was ich nicht unbedingt brauche:
- Makrotasten
- Kopfhöreranschluss
- Beleuchtung
- Lautstärkeregler
- Medientasten

Ich bin bereit um die 150 Euro auszugeben wenn es sich lohnt. Allerdings gebe ich ungerne mehr Geld aus nur damit sie beleuchtet ist...
Aktuell nutze ich eine Fujitsu KBPC PX ECO, also eine reine Office Rubberdome Tastatur.

Soweit ich bisher gelesen habe sollte die neue Tastatur wohl Cherry Silent Switche verbaut haben (oder von Razer gelb, aber die sind wohl nicht ganz so leise).

In Frage kommen bisher:
Corsair STRAFE RGB mit Cherry MX Silent (recht teuer, aber wohl ganz gut)
Fnatic Gear Rush Silent (staubanziehende Beschichtung und klapprig angebrachte Handballenauflage)
RAZER Ornata (Mecha Membran, evtl. nicht ganz so leise wie die o.g. Dafür wohl eine gute Handballenauflage)

Was habe ich übersehen? Gibt es sonstige Tipps oder Empfehlungen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,

Gruß Tom


----------



## Mosed (25. November 2017)

Vergleichbar leise zu Ruberdome ist keine mechanische würde ich sagen. Hängt natürlich auch davon ab, wie man auf die Tasten haut. Man kann auch mit Ruberdome laut schreiben...

Bei der Corsair Strafe sind die Tasten der untersten Reihe lauter als der Rest. Diese Aussage findet man oft und ich habe es bei MM selber getestet.
Es gibt noch das Cherry MX-Board mit MX Silent Red. 3.0 ist ohne Beleuchtung. Ich habe gerade das 5er da zum Testen und mir gefällt nicht, dass die Leertaste ein metallisches Geräusch (Feder?) von sich gibt. Ob das generell ein Problem oder Zufall ist kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.

Ich schreibe gerade auf einer Sharkoon Purewriter (Red). Auf der kann man relativ leise schreiben, wenn man die Tasten nicht voll durchhaut. Aber es ist definitiv lauter als auf einer leisen Rubberdome. Es ist schwer zu sagen, ob die Sharkoon lauter als das MX-Board ist, wenn man die Tasten leise betätigt. Das Geräusch ist bei der Sharkoon hochfrequenter und mechanischer. Das MX-Board klingt eher wie eine Rubberdome. Eine Handballenauflage hat die Sharkoon nicht, braucht man meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht bei der Höhe.


----------

